# Bumpers



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get the hard knobby bumpers?


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

*HARD BUMPERS*

jay 
try EZ-ROTATIONAL THEY MAKE A HARD KNOBBY
BUMPER ITS NON INFLIATABLE 847- 806-1327
GREAT PRICES JUST RECIEVED SOME 
OC


----------

